# Akron Bass Circut 06' ~ Portage Wed Nighters



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/ABC/PORTAGELAKESWEDS.html

Nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks nip


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

its nice to see marty and vics back working together i give a big thumbs up to these wed niters


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm still so sad that Mosquito moved their Thursday nighters to Wednesday.....:-(


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Tournaments starting first Weds.of May?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

If anyone is ever stuck fishing alone because their "non-boater" pooped out on them...I might be able to help you out  
I don't mind fishing off the back of the boat  
Last minute calls might work out, so just keep me in mind  
If you are interested, then PM me and we can exchange phone #'s..
Marcia


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Gooday- call Marty on that one- that was my understanding when I set it up???? 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I wish I could fish weekday tournaments. The job just doesnt allow it. Maybe after I get settled in alittle more I can work out some flex hours for Wednesdays. Ahwell...got to make that money.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, definitely first Wed. in May at Portage.


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

Wonder If There'll Be At Old State Park?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

They all are at NEW state park still as indicated on webpage.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

what times are they and do you have to fish with a partner??


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Last year they ran from 5-9pm and it was mandatory to fish with a partner.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh man...  please leave Nip out of this one  I got enough things already!!! - deal was I'd help Marty online with posting weekly results and create him a very cool front page...thats it!!!  

I stink at Portage- don't enjoy fishn there even when I catch fish there and simply have no clue about specifics. 

Do call Marty as listed online though- make his phone ring off the hook- as a matter of fact, everyone reading this should call him between say 1-2pm tomrrow and everyday for a week and ask him some kinda question about his tournament that they saw on DOBASS.com!!!! 

We have 65 registered for MM- my phone is going nutso now too- callwaiting to heck!!! 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------

